# Favorite Cat Toys!



## Rumi (Nov 18, 2011)

This topic came up in a different thread and I didn't want to pirate it, plus its worth one of its own.

There may not be another animal as easy to manipulate thru their instincts as cats. 

My personal favorite is the short ice fishing rod (24"-28" long). Its easy to control and use in small spaces, and works extremely well. You can control the retrieval rate, and jump, pause, etc. with it.

You can buy a short 24"'-28" ice fishing rod and use 6 lb. test line or less. The lower the test line the less likely the cat will catch on to it and keep its focus on the thing tied onto the end of it.

You don't have to be picky about what you tie on, I've just used a casting practice plug and its great!

What favorite toys have you used to amuse yourself watching a cat flip, roll, hunker down and attack? 

 What favorite toys have you used to amuse yourself watching a cat flip, roll, hunker down and attack?


----------



## evstarr (Nov 18, 2011)

Laser pointer!  Also near a sunny window, the reflection off my phone's screen


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't really have any ideas other than the laser pointer, but when I saw that you were starting this thread I had to get over so that I could pick up some ideas from the rest of the members. One thing that I do love doing though (not sure if this works for cats) but the first couple of times a puppy sees its reflection in a mirror is absolutely hysterical in my opinion


----------



## Rumi (Nov 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any of those wind-up toys like a mouse? I wonder how those work?!


----------



## campbellsoup (Nov 25, 2011)

i usually just get a piece of tin-foil and roll it up into a tight little ball. home-made play toy.


----------



## rollingmurphy (Nov 25, 2011)

Car keys. They love the jingle and if their light enough, they can push them around on the floor


----------



## BridgeMan (Nov 26, 2011)

Live rattlesnake.


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 26, 2011)

BridgeMan said:


> Live rattlesnake.



Ouch lol. I'm guessing your not a cat fan?


----------



## BridgeMan (Nov 27, 2011)

You've got that right.  I've had too many neighbors (4 and counting, in 4 different states) who enjoy letting "Fluffy" wander the neighborhood, taking dumps in my yard and killing the songbirds we enjoy watching.  Need I say more?


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 27, 2011)

Not at all, I can relate with you there. Though its not the cat, its the inconsiderate neighbors! That's the source of my frustration, because they have like 10 cats, AND 4 dogs that like to aggravate us!


----------



## Shawner (Nov 27, 2011)

Roll pipecleaner(s) into a ball, our cat loves that.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 29, 2011)

Rolled up lightweight stuff, even just a scrap of small paper works great. :agree:

But guys, I'm telling you, the small fishing rod is awesome!  :trophy:

It really does ramp up the excitement and predatory instincts of a cat!  
.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 4, 2011)

I was over at a friends house this weekend who has a cat. They have a little stuffed animal (penguin) that apparently the cat absolutely HATES! It's hilarious when you toss the toy in the cats general direction, he darts the other way and hides for a second before running back out to pounce on the penguin! It didnt get old fast watching "marshmallow" duking it out with his arch nemesis


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Rumi said:


> Does anyone have any of those wind-up toys like a mouse? I wonder how those work?!



Yeah I had it , but I completely broke it lol!


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

I have spent LOTS of money on cat toys.  They have their little tunnels, balls that make noise, balls that light up, jacks, a rat the runs around on the floor...all this expensive stuff..


----------



## rick1953fowler (Apr 27, 2012)

Not sure that I have a favorite cat toy. lol. I just like cats in general.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, I had to cats in my childhood.


----------

